# How to cicrumvent company proxy server?



## UsernameAlex (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello to you all,

I'm currently working for an international organization in South Asia, where I'm based in a quite remote location. As there is no local internet provider, I have a VSAT in my office (house), which directs all internet traffic to the company's proxy server at HQ in Switzerland.

My company has a pretty strict internet policy, and all "improper" websites are blocked by this proxy server. This is particularly annoying, considering that my "private" browsing is blocked by it as well (I live within the same compound, use the same internet). Needless to say that I'm quite bothered by this...

I tried several VPN's, but even they seem to be blocked by this proxy server, as whenever I switch them on, either they can't connect, either browsing is basically blocked and I get an error message that the server couldn't identify the address. I'm not sure if it's of any importance, but all traffic goes through a 8080 port (whatever that means)

Also, most websites offering anonymizing software are blocked as "anonymizers".

Any idea/way to circumvent this?

Finally, and here's the bad news: I'm a complete illiterate when it comes to IT...

All advice is much appreciated!!! (particularly with the upcoming lonely Christmas holidays...)

Regards,

P.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Dec 22, 2015)

UsernameAlex said:


> Finally, and here's the bad news: I'm a complete illiterate when it comes to IT...



...Which makes me wonder how you even got here. What you're asking for is possibly unethical, possibly illegal, has nothing to do with FreeBSD, and is liable to get you banned from these forums.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2015)

Agreed. Nothing more to add to that. Thread closed.


----------

